# Any advice for a bulk



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

ok

8.30

pint of mass drink (bodytronics mass attack) with full fat milk and bannana

followed by ready brek halfhour later. 2g of fish oil.

10.30

Poached egg on toast x 3 or boiled eggs and toast along x3 with a yougurt.

12.30

tin of tuna and noodles or pasta or somat. with pint of full fat milk and maybe slice of cake or sommat after. 2g of fish oil

14.00

half pint of pre work out shake and bannana

15.00

half pint of post work out shake and tin of tuna.

on non training days will just have a pint of mass gainer at 15.00 along with bannana

17.30

cooked meal. mayb jacket spuds, fish and beans with cheese. Or sommat like chips pizza beans or sausage and mash. Will mix this meal up just what my missus is making for day. With pint of milk. Always big meal of day. 2g of fish oil

20.30

beans on toastx3 or spaggetti on toast x3 with drink of milk and bannana.

11.00

half pint of pro peptides (cnp) and bowl of ready brek.

what do people think. First off i dont want to be a bodybuilder. Second i find it hard to eat foods that i dont like and have no need to really. and third thing is i have the fastest matabolism u can imagine and i can eat anything i want without getting fat. Just wondering what do people think of diet and any advice. Using foods i have or similar. Im only ten and half stone and im wanting to be about 13 stone to start with. Any pointers from anyone? Ohhh and i also dont want to eat stuff i hate taste of coz then i wont stick to my diet and that is key really. Somat i can stick to that is realistic to me.

advice welcome

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr iv put it in womans section hahahahahaha sorry ladies unless you can help lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

dc55 said:


> TBH just make sure your getting atleast 40/50g protein in every meal along with lots of carbs and good fats. I would also say you need more FOOD and MEAT.
> 
> I mean I could put something like this up.
> 
> ...


hmmm thats a good diet mate. I dont like peanut butter or cottage cheese lol. Im gonna try adding in some more eggs for sure. I started boiling them and keeping them in fridge but have got a bit slack with it.

Thanks dc it does help. I know for a fact that my protein is low in some of the meals im having at minute like spaggetti on toast and stuff. I hav eating well so far today ish

9.00

pint of mass drink with full fat milk and bannana

followed by ready brek big bowl.

11.00

poached egg on toast x3. with yougurt after.

13.30

tin of tuna with packet of noodles with bannana for after and about 6 jaffas lol.

14.30

half pint of mass shake with full fat milk and maltodextrin

bannana half way threw training

15.20ish

half pint of mass shake with full fat milk and malto dextrin

and im just eatin a tin of tuna now.

Ill have a decent cooked meal with chicken for next meal with spud then another small meal and pre bed sommat later tonight.

I need to work on this thow


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hacks thanks for moving it matey :thumbup1:

I posted this in the womans section last night pmsl


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea also i was buying meat in 5 kilo bags but have recently stopped i am gonna have to start getting it again. If i have it in i eat it but latly hav just been gettin meat from asda and stuff, and is dear this way.

Anyway ill get there and ill also try get more solid food into me just harder than it sounds. Cheers again dc :thumbup1:


----------

